# Get Bit Outdoors - Happy Easter! - 30% OFF *New Rainshadow Blanks - Free Shipping!



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

Happy Easter!

Hop on over and check out these new beauties! 

30% OFF! - White - Cobalt Blue - Hot Pink - Rainshadows Blanks!! Limited Quantities.

Be sure to check out our new shirts and hats! They are Eggcelent!

http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...ping-.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=KXDFUvOQTpk


----------

